
Why I am not touching Node.js - chei0aiV
https://blog.tincho.org/posts/Why_I_am_not_touching_node.js/
======
imaginenore
Horrible default indeed.

To be fair, you have the option to download via HTTPS, and you have the option
to download source code.

